# Anything wrong with a dog snacking on an apple?



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

My two dachshunds puppies have, entirely by accident, gotten a hold of an apple core. They seemed to enjoy nibbling around the core and now watch my wife and I with serious attention whenever we eat one.

Are apples okay for them? There didn't seem to be any adverse affects on their daily business outside, but I want to be sure it can't hurt them to have a nibble of apple now and then if we choose to give them a bite as a treat.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i give iorek _little_ bites of my apples all the time. as far as i know, the only bad thing about apples is the seeds. apple seeds are poisonous to dog, from what i have read. http://news.ag.uidaho.edu:591/News/...tle&date=3/1/2002..3/31/2002&-recid=37&-find=


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

On occaison I give Sadie some peices of apple, but never the entire core or anything. I also heard that the sees are bad, a long with other seeds as well.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Apples are fine for dogs. They can give them the runs, though, so watch out - but so can too much of anything.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

we have an apple tree in our backyard and the dogs pick apples from the tree by themselves.  As long as they dont eat the seed, they should be fine. Dogs are smarter that we think.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I give my dog whole apples. Just not all the time. They love them. They are also bigger dogs than your dachsies. Just take precaution...


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

My dogs love apples they like to pounce the branches in my yard to get the apples to fall.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

Our dog loooove! apples, we have several apples tree's , most of them do not produce much seeds inside of them. Summer and fall have to be my dogs favorite seasons. They head outside to hunt apples. we play chase and throw the ball (apple) and they get to bite out chunk out of several through the day (yes they can end up with loose stools, but mostly it is some gassiness that occurs) I usely try and get the base core away from them before they come in the house and hide in their crate to polish it off. My guys and gals all enjoy when I peel the apples for pie's, they get the peelings.
At our house, Apples = DoG HEaVeN!


----------



## giovanna.0219 (Jan 12, 2009)

That is just awesome - mine loves apples, carrotts and salat - but its just the way it is and it is for sure better than all the commercial treats


----------



## BanJojo (Dec 17, 2008)

The seeds are poisonous because of cyanide. But really, it's not a huge deal. My boyfriend eats the whole apple, including the seeds, and horses will eat the seeds. It's really just in large amounts that they are poisonous. But it also depends on the size of the animal.


----------

